
Show HN: Wagtail 2.0 is a big release for our Python CMS - tomd
https://wagtail.io/blog/wagtail-2/
======
simonw
I found the "Zen of Wagtail" document really useful in understanding the
philosophy behind the project:
[http://docs.wagtail.io/en/v2.0/getting_started/the_zen_of_wa...](http://docs.wagtail.io/en/v2.0/getting_started/the_zen_of_wagtail.html)

In particular I really like the way it separates the roles of editor, site
administrator and site developer. If you want custom fields, you write them in
Python (and check them into version control) - it doesn't even try to give
non-programmers tools for constructing custom data types.

------
timonweb
These are exciting news, especially about Draft.js editor integration! I've
built multiple projects with Wagtail CMS, and it's always been a great joy to
work with the code as a developer. Clients also like it for its sleek and
uncluttered admin UI.

Keep it up!

~~~
tomd
Thanks timonweb!

I'm the OP, happy to answer any questions about this release or Wagtail in
general.

------
drcongo
We've built a few Wagtail sites now, it's a really great developer experience
and the end result is an excellent experience for content editors. Really
excited about Wagtail 2.0.

------
tonyyates
Awesome work by the people involved making the best CMS for developers even
better. Congratulations all.

------
chrxr
Excellent work Wagtail team! I look forward to updating my site later today.

------
khashashin
yuhuuu! I'm looking forward to the weekend to update my project.

